# cross stitch



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

hiya, i've done quite a few larger cross stitches now (all dog based) and i get my kits from this lady on ebay, she has some fab designs...pop groups, dogs, cats allsorts. she has some of the better kits i've seen. have a look if your a fan!
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Jann-Designs-cross-stitch-kits_W0QQsspagenameZFAVQ3aFQ3aSLLRQQtZkm
ceri x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello
I love cross stitch too and have done many and bought one recently off ebay, but not done any dog designs, i tend to do samplers or inanimate objects. I did birth samplers for each of my god children (20 years agon now). 

I bought some off a non-ebay website recently too, there are loads of sites that sell them.


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Ooh, I might get a springer spaniel one for my Dad! I think the toy box for the nursery will wait a while!


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Just remembered - I've also had a few kits from www.sewandso.co.uk - the choice there is huge and they're always really nice if you have to ring them up!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

I haven't done cross stitch for ages, but just looked on the site that you gave YorkshireSue and I think I might start again, could easily spend a small forture

CHris F


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I know, thats the danger. I got a fab Incredibles one from them I've never seen it anywhere else. I only got it cos my DP looks like Mr Incredible!!  

Had a really good Tom & Jerry one too. Like you said - I could go mad and spend hundreds then never get round to actually stitching any of them!


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

The pattern that comes up on the sites home page -  Cut Thru' Princess Palace - its absolutely stunning!! A little word in DP's shell like I think!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

sue... have had a look on the site, theyve got some lovely stuff there, have put it in my favourites, ta chuck! x


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Anytime - I should be on commission!! Just don't blame me when you've spend WAY more than you meant to!!


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Me too! I love Winnie the pooh, tatty teddy and stuff like that!  Am doing a big map at the moment - which is not so exciting! I find that it takes your mind off of things!  I am also in to card making and scrapbooking.


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello, i've got 2 cross stitches, ive had ago at a small one, but it all went to pot?! any ideas before i start on my good ones?!

Luv
Flutts
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

flutts the best advice i can give ya is that cross stitch with me is a mood thing, dont do any if ya not really into it. it'll only go pear shaped!
ceri x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Why did it go to pot ?  Are you stitching on aida (canvas type material) or on linen ? One of the important things to remember is to keep your stitches even and crossed over in the same way, ie / then \.  Also, do not stretch long threads across the back of the work to continue in same colour, only stretch for a short distance, and finish and start again in new place. Its probably easier to stitch main colour first. Don't knot the threads, but finish and start by looping through some existing stitches on the back. Its important to keep the back neat too. 

I am currently working on a linen cross-stitch, which is harder than aida, so i would not recommend that for a first timer. Its been pretty challenging to keep the stitches even, with no holes for guidance !


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

hi ladies 

well, i love to cross stich, i've just not been doing it very long and when i do it wrong, i just get annoyed and put it down and dont pick it back up, i need to be shown what to do properly....

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there thought i mite join in and say hello as i do cross stitch but mainly do birth ones and wedding ones!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I love to cross stitch, have been doing it since I was about 14.  Have been to the Cross Stitch shows in Olypmia in London a few times, really good.  Usually held around March time, it you ever get the chance they are great, they cover all aspects of crafting.  I also enjoy card making.  Both kept me busy during 2WW

Lindsey
x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Just thought I would post a link to a useful cross stitch site

Especially for flutterbye http://yarntree.com/007begin.htm

This site also has DMC - Anchor conversion charts


----------

